# In GBook Html verhindern



## Vitalis (9. Januar 2002)

Hi zusammen!

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie Ihr verhindert, daß in einem Gästebuch jeder Html-Tags verwenden kann.

Ich hab das mal so gemacht:

$datensaetze[$i][4]=ereg_replace("<","<!",$datensaetze[$i][4]);

Scheint prima zu funktionieren, aber man weiß ja nie..
Ist das okay so?


Vitalis


----------



## Patrick Kamin (9. Januar 2002)

*-*

http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.strip-tags.php

Damit kannst du sämtlichen HTML Code aus einer Eingabe rausfiltern.


----------



## Vitalis (9. Januar 2002)

Danke!

Sorry.. 

Ich hätte das auch selber finden können..
Nur ist es so leicht hier.. zack zack und man hat die Antwort


----------



## Patrick Kamin (9. Januar 2002)

*-*

Die Suchfunktion vom Board wäre noch einfacher gewesen


----------



## Vitalis (9. Januar 2002)

Aber da finde ich zu dem Thema eigentlich recht wenig


----------



## K-DOG (10. Januar 2002)

hi,
die documentation hat sollte man doch eigendlich auf seinem pc haben wenn man sachen in php macht 
ziehe dir mal die chm version
da kannst auch schön suchen
mfg


----------



## Vitalis (10. Januar 2002)

hehe.. ich war halt faul  
Sorry


----------



## Rev (11. Januar 2002)

hmm, also strip tags möchte ich nich nutzen, da ich links und so klickbar mache und das nen paar probs mit sich brachte (habs schon ausprobiert)
filter html jetzt so:

```
$text = str_replace("<","",$text);
$text = str_replace("&lt;","",$text);
```

ist das sicher?


----------



## Vitalis (11. Januar 2002)

Hehe ich dachte das Thema wäre beendet 

Ich benutze jetzt auch anklickbare Links, Smilies usw.. und um html zu verhindern das hier:


```
$text = ereg_replace('<([^>]|\n)*>', '', $text);
```

Stand auch hier.


----------

